# Dimitri Mechanical Box Mod



## JW Flynn (23/2/15)

Hi hi, just wanted to share my newest mech mod, My daily device was always my Hades Mech mod (26650). But I was starting to look into something new to scratch the itch that I have been having, hehe. Saw the Dimitri on vapeking's website, and immediately decided that this was worth a try, and man am I glad I did... It's a lovely device, yes a clone, but still the machining on it is brilliant, and I absolutely love it.. So here are a few pictures of it. Hope you enjoy 

One thing I have to mention, if you are interested in this box mod, and like me did a bit of research on YouTube and so on, you will note that in all of the reviews they sell the device with a spare 510 connector, With the one from VapeKing unfortunately this is not the case... but I have to mention that the copper(I know it is copper as can see the copper on the screws on the bottom after a couple of battery changes) connections seem to be silver plated. all of the connections!! So that is a bonus.. (silver being the most conductive metal on earth..) 

I can definitely recommend this device, The build quality is definitely above average and it hits hard... like a bloody truck... and I have yet to build some proper coils worthy of the power this can deliver

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/2/15)

Great right up  I also think the build quality on this is outstanding.. I am glad you like it. I will also find out about the extra 510 and see if we can get some shipped to me. If so you will be getting one!


----------



## huffnpuff (23/2/15)

My dimitri box clone with copper positive post connectors came with a spare 510(Got mine from Vapemaxx). The dimitri box clones are one of the few clone devices out there where the clone is better than the authentic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokyg (23/2/15)

JW Flynn said:


> Hi hi, just wanted to share my newest mech mod, My daily device was always my Hades Mech mod (26650). But I was starting to look into something new to scratch the itch that I have been having, hehe. Saw the Dimitri on vapeking's website, and immediately decided that this was worth a try, and man am I glad I did... It's a lovely device, yes a clone, but still the machining on it is brilliant, and I absolutely love it.. So here are a few pictures of it. Hope you enjoy
> 
> One thing I have to mention, if you are interested in this box mod, and like me did a bit of research on YouTube and so on, you will note that in all of the reviews they sell the device with a spare 510 connector, With the one from VapeKing unfortunately this is not the case... but I have to mention that the copper(I know it is copper as can see the copper on the screws on the bottom after a couple of battery changes) connections seem to be silver plated. all of the connections!! So that is a bonus.. (silver being the most conductive metal on earth..)
> 
> ...


Wow that looks stunning, great machining inside as well... Perhaps i should forget about the IPv v2 and go this route. O have always been a fan of mechs....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn (23/2/15)

Gizmo said:


> Great right up  I also think the build quality on this is outstanding.. I am glad you like it. I will also find out about the extra 510 and see if we can get some shipped to me. If so you will be getting one!


great stuff, Thanx man, that would be nice


----------



## Andre (23/2/15)

Awesome, really looks like a solid device. And no electronics to go faulty on you. Presume the batteries are parallel connected, which gives longer life, but not more power?


----------



## JW Flynn (23/2/15)

Andre said:


> Awesome, really looks like a solid device. And no electronics to go faulty on you. Presume the batteries are parallel connected, which gives longer life, but not more power?


yep no electronics, apart from the batteries, hehe. Yes, they are connected in parallel, this does not mean you have more power, at all, it simply means that you are spreading the load from the coil onto both batteries.. so your batteries will last longer as well as the added bonus that you are now able to pull twice the load you usually did... 35 amps X2 so super low ohm builds, here we come, hehe... I'm thinking 20 gauge parallel 3 wraps... but then again your batteries will not last.... 

Still, have to give it a go...


----------



## Andre (23/2/15)

JW Flynn said:


> yep no electronics, apart from the batteries, hehe. Yes, they are connected in parallel, this does not mean you have more power, at all, it simply means that you are spreading the load from the coil onto both batteries.. so your batteries will last longer as well as the added bonus that you are now able to pull twice the load you usually did... 35 amps X2 so super low ohm builds, here we come, hehe... I'm thinking 20 gauge parallel 3 wraps... but then again your batteries will not last....
> 
> Still, have to give it a go...


Ah, thanks. Does this mean if I have 2 20A batteries I can actually build a coil that would draw near 40A?
How does this one compare to the one you have acquired - which one would you recommend, please? I am too tempted.


----------



## JW Flynn (23/2/15)

Andre said:


> Ah, thanks. Does this mean if I have 2 20A batteries I can actually build a coil that would draw near 40A?
> How does this one compare to the one you have acquired - which one would you recommend, please? I am too tempted.


Yep, 2 X 20A bats = 40A spread across both batteries... If you where to build a coil that only draws 20 amps, and you have tow 20A batteries installed in the dimitri, that would mean that you are only drawing 10A from each battery... this would mean excellent batteries life 

That one looks pretty much the same, but I remember someone saying that that one you linked actually does come with an additional 510 connector and that the contacts are all copper, where as the one from vapeking has it's contacts (all of them, including the 510 connector) plated in silver... The plated silver is a better option, as it is the worlds most conductive material, but it will wear off after a while... (eventually, hehe) as for build quality, I would not be able to comment, but I have seen on all of the reviews for the clone products that all of the builds are excellent, and allot of them actually comment to say that it's better than the original, lol.... so ja, up to you where you get it from, but the one I got from Vapeking is stellar, and @Gizmo said that he would follow up with regards to the second 510 connector and send me one if need be

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JW Flynn (23/2/15)

@Andre go check out this video, the guy has a box mod that can take 4 batteries, and he inserts the batteries one by one... firing it with each battery as he goes, and you can not only see the difference in vapor production, but you will notice the results he shows on he volt meter as well... with each battery you add, you are basically loosing less and less voltage when you fire the device, as the batteries help each other out, all taking equal share of the load... now take that thing he has... 4 batteries, @ 30A (he had vtc4's if I remember correctly) that gives you continues Amp limit of bloody 120A!!! pulse of double that 240A!!! LOL, things can start getting to much for your lungs to handle, LOL!!!



and to top it all off, they are talking about a box that will carry 8 batteries... at some stage you will have to start seeing diminishing returns as me mentions, the interesting thing will be to see when, LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (23/2/15)

Imagine this if that is so good. But yeah I'm looking at getting me a dimitri box also soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (23/2/15)

Yep that is pretty nice... one thing only, that looks like it would have a mosfet chip installed to handle the amps as contact points in that switch would probably just burn off when you present it with low ohm builds, this is still not bad, but in comparison, the switch on the dimitri is 100% mechanical... no mosfet or nothing... When you look at the way the switch works, you can almost cry at how simplistic it has been done... and yet I did not think about it... lol, going to "copy" the way this switch works in a 26650 version that I want to make myself, hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (23/2/15)

Oh, one thing I need to mention, I heard allot of the reviewers recommend that you "marry" the batteries that you are going to be using in the dimitri, or similar devices... in other words, mark them as set one and set two, and keep set one separate from set two, never mixing them... this goes for charging and discharging... they recommended that you try and keep these two batteries together as much as possible... I have not done much research into this and I most definitely will, but so far, the batteries are discharging exactly the same... both come out after use on the same voltage... so that is some info to use or discard... hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/2/15)

Thanks for all the advice @JW Flynn and @huffnpuff (via PM). Mine ordered from VapeKing. With the Marquis dripper to go with it - like the PEEK insulators on the Marquis. Shall report back in due course. Now I need some low gauge wire - 20g?


----------



## Paulie (24/2/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks for all the advice @JW Flynn and @huffnpuff (via PM). Mine ordered from VapeKing. With the Marquis dripper to go with it - like the PEEK insulators on the Marquis. Shall report back in due course. Now I need some low gauge wire - 20g?




Just let me know when you want a custom one lol j/k Awsome stuff man think you gonna love it!


----------



## JW Flynn (24/2/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks for all the advice @JW Flynn and @huffnpuff (via PM). Mine ordered from VapeKing. With the Marquis dripper to go with it - like the PEEK insulators on the Marquis. Shall report back in due course. Now I need some low gauge wire - 20g?


Hi, yes ,20G and bigger, hehe, you have more power to push, so why not  Dont have an marquis, but I think it should work in there.... just have to check the holes in the posts, hehe... I have a doge v2 on mine and a mutation v1 that I drilled the holes out on, hehe, so dont have any issues getting them big ass builds in there at all...

But refraining from purchasing any new RDA's for now, at least until that turbo thingy comes out, lol, definitely need to give it a go...

Didn't have time last nigh, but going to do a dual parallel 3 wrap with 20G on mine tonight, just have to see what that will do, hehe, parallel to get more surface area on the wick.

Enjoy yours when you get it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff (24/2/15)

Prepare to vloek the Marquis clone. They don't come with the correct larger positive post screw and only use the same crappy #$@ small negative post screw on the positive. Not cool. Good luck on anything thicker than 24G. It's a pity, because what is supposed to be one of the simplest things on the Marquis, is now a mission. Also, when you finally get the wires trapped under the tiny screw, the post starts spinning when tightening down. Still thinking on returning it, because the product pic on their website is indicating that it is suppose to have the correct positive post screw


----------



## Andre (24/2/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Prepare to vloek the Marquis clone. They don't come with the correct larger positive post screw and only use the same crappy #$@ small negative post screw on the positive. Not cool. Good luck on anything thicker than 24G. It's a pity, because what is supposed to be one of the simplest things on the Marquis, is now a mission. Also, when you finally get the wires trapped under the tiny screw, the post starts spinning when tightening down. Still thinking on returning it, because the product pic on their website is indicating that it is suppose to have the correct positive post screw


That is not good news, but thank you - forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## JW Flynn (27/2/15)

For those whom are interested in these things, hehe, I have done a test of voltage drop between my tube HADES Mod, and the dimitri with two batteries in parallel....

On the hades I get a voltage drop down to 2.7 Volts
and on the Dimitri it only drops to 3.46 Volts 

I also did the test by simply removing the one battery out of the dimitri, still same coil build on here..... and it only dropped to 3.2 Volts

and that is with the exact same coil in my doge v2... I simply moved the dra between the two mech mods...

So from this conclusion you can see on the dimitri, the voltage drop difference between 1 vs 2 batteries is almost 0.3 in favor of the two batteries setup..... imagine 4 batteries, hehe 

Hope you find that usefull...

Oh, and note that the SS Hades is really not all that good, hehe... copper would be better as Stainless Steal is pretty crapp in it's conductivity of electricity...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JakesSA (11/3/15)

I suspect the battery in that Hades is, as they say, Mike Tango ..


----------



## stevie g (11/3/15)

Jesus Christ?! Actually carbon is the most conductive material on earth.


----------



## JakesSA (11/3/15)

Eh?


----------



## JW Flynn (11/3/15)

JakesSA said:


> I suspect the battery in that Hades is, as they say, Mike Tango ..


nope, both are still 100% just the difference in voltage drop between the two devices... i'm actually going to test cleaning the contact points on all the points for the Hades thereafter i'll do another voltage drop test, to see if I can get it up a bit.. but I suspect the SS tube is to blame for the big number in the voltage drop here..


----------



## JakesSA (11/3/15)

It's just that 2.7 V sounds very low, what resistance on the atomiser?


----------



## JW Flynn (12/3/15)

0.09


----------



## JakesSA (12/3/15)

Ahh .. 26650 in the Hades or is it the same battery tested in both?


----------



## DoubleD (12/3/15)

Looking at the Dimitri now, you could make this a bottom feeder super easily 
It's slightly too big for my liking but I'm next level fussy about how big a mod should be lol


*Edit: *Kinda wish I modded one first before saying that publicly  
Its a great box to use as a starting point


----------



## JakesSA (12/3/15)

Mmmm .. my thoughts exactly ..


----------



## JW Flynn (12/3/15)

JakesSA said:


> Ahh .. 26650 in the Hades or is it the same battery tested in both?


Nope, the Dimitri takes two 18650's... Going to make my own box based on the same building model as the Dimitri, but I want to make it 3 X 26650's... can get it hitting even harder and longer, hehe


----------

